# Hunting coyote tips



## Jwilliams (Dec 11, 2017)

There is a local coyote hunt coming up in January and with a 2000 dollar pay out I'm thinking of joining. Live in northeast pa and looking for any tips if anyone has for hunting them?


----------



## Big1066ih (Dec 11, 2017)

Bait...lol my uncle shot 13 one winter from his living room which over looks a big hay field. Never had much luck calling during the day, called a few in at night. Now I've got a couple buddies with dogs, that's my favorite.


----------



## crowbuster (Dec 12, 2017)

The guys that win around here run ditches, fence rows and small woods. Sum on foot, some with trucks, That is a big no no round here. Big is on it. Put out a frozen deer neck or carcass. We have finally got some cold, They are easier to call or spot in the daytime when it's cold and they are hungry. Good luck. Post back your results


----------



## crowbuster (Dec 12, 2017)

oh...And I am not an expert. Just a guy that likes to shoot coyotes


----------



## Jwilliams (Dec 12, 2017)

Thanks guys yea never had a chance at shooting any but have seen a few. Hoping to get out early morning and late evening and do some calling and see what happens. Not till late January thoufh


----------



## Big1066ih (Dec 12, 2017)

Deer season is over this weekend, if the snow sticks around we should be running next week.


----------

